# venting



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a young jaguar about 4-5" that has extended its breeding tube and it points backwards.
Would this mean its a male or female?
Many thanks


----------



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

any one?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

If its petruding that much, i would say female, but a picture would help out a lot more.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you could post a picture it would be extremely helpful


----------



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

How do add a picture guys can't seem to work it out :-? [/img]


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

1. Sign up for a free account with a one of these web sites: 
www.freewebspace.net 
www.photobucket.com

2. Upload the pictures from your PC to that online site. Pictures will be stored on their server and then accessible anywhere on the WWW.

3. After the upload is complete, view the photo you wish to post here. Right-click on the picture and then select Properties. Copy the Address (URL).

4. On this forum, Write in your post the following:

Code: 









5. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

result.
Thanks for your help BFG.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

the pic needs to show the vent area


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw this earlier but didn't have the heart to break it to him. If it is any bonus your jag is really nice looking.


----------



## dwss59 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep fair play guys but by the time I figured out about the pics he/she had retracted the tube.
Any ideas on sex from the markings?


----------

